# Sticky  Ignition Lock Cylinder Removal & Replacement



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ignition Lock Cylinder Replacement 
(Click on Pictures to inlarge)
*Removal Procedure*
1: Disable the SIR system.(Turn the steering wheel stright so the wheels are stright ahead, turn the ignition switch off, remove the SIR Fuse wait 1min before working on the system)
2: Remove the key from the ignition switch. 
3: Remove the knee bolster assembly.(Refer to owners manual same as checking the fuses) 
4: Remove the steering column trim covers.(See post #2). 
5: Tilt the column to the lowest position and telescope the column to the longest position. 









6: Disconnect the connector (4) from the theft deterrent reader assembly (3). 
7: Remove the ignition lock illumination socket (1) and the bulb (2) from the reader assembly. 
8: Remove the reader assembly from the ignition lock cylinder. 









9: Insert the key (3) into the ignition lock cylinder (2). 
10: Turn the key to the ON position. 
11: Ensure the steering column is NOT locked. 
12: Insert an Allen key, or an equivalent 2.5 mm (0.098 in) diameter drift, into the locking pin hole. 
13: Press the spring loaded barrel locking latch in order to release the ignition lock cylinder.

14: Rotate the key slightly and remove the ignition lock cylinder from the housing. 

*Installation Procedure*










1: Verify the steering column is not locked. 
If the steering column is locked, complete the following steps:

1.1. Inspect the inside of the ignition lock cylinder housing (1) on the steering column. 

1.2. Locate the steering column lock tab (3) on the right side of the housing, toward the front of the vehicle. 

1.3. Place a flat-bladed tool on the steering column lock tab. 

1.4. Rotate the steering wheel slightly and push the steering column lock tab down. 

2: Insert the key into the ignition lock cylinder. 
3: Turn the key to the ON position. 
4: Look through the ignition lock cylinder housing in order to inspect the keyed hole (2) in the ignition switch. 
5: Rotate the key slightly and align the keyed tip of the ignition lock cylinder with the keyed hole in the ignition switch. 
6: Install the cylinder to the housing. 
Ensure the latch locks into the housing.

7: Remove the key from the ignition lock cylinder. 
Ensure the ignition lock cylinder spring moves the lock cylinder toward the right side of the vehicle.











8: Align the flat edge (3) on the theft deterrent reader assembly (4) with the flat edge (2) on the ignition lock cylinder (1). 
9: Align the indexing lug (5) on the reader assembly with the groove (6) on the ignition lock cylinder. 









10: Gently push on the reader assembly (1) between the flat edge and the indexing lug in order to install the reader assembly onto the ignition lock cylinder. 
11: Install the bulb and the illumination socket to the reader assembly. 
12: Connect the connector to the reader assembly. 
13: Install the steering column trim covers. Refer to Steering Column Trim Covers Replacement . 
14: Install the knee bolster assembly. Refer to Driver Knee Bolster Replacement in Instrument Panel, Gages, and Console. 
15: Enable the SIR system. Refer to SIR Disabling and Enabling in SIR.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Steering Column Trim Cover Replacement 

*Removal Procedure*
1: Disable the SIR system. Refer to SIR Disabling and Enabling in SIR. 









2: Release the steering column position locking lever (4) and tilt the column to the lowest position. 
3: From below the column, remove the screw (5) retaining the lower cover (3). 
4: Position the steering wheel in order to access the rear portion of the covers. 
5: Push on the rear portion of the lower cover in order to disengage the 2 tabs (2) from the upper cover (1). 
6: Raise the upper cover, disengage the tab, and remove the cover. 









7: Push the outer ring of the theft deterrent reader assembly (3) into the lower cover. 
8: Remove the ignition lock illumination socket (1) and the electrical connector (4) from the reader assembly. 
9: Slide the lower cover rearward, disengage the tab, and remove the cover.

*Installation Procedure*
1: Position the lower cover over the steering column position locking lever. 
2: Slide the lower cover forward and engage the tab. 









3: Install the illumination socket (1) to the theft deterrent reader assembly (3). 
4: Connect the connector (4) to the reader assembly. 









5: Position the reader assembly on the lower cover (3). 
6: Position the upper cover (1) on the column, engage the tab, and lower the cover. 
7: Engage the 2 tabs (2) in order to retain the upper cover to the lower cover. 
8: Install the screw (5) in order to retain the lower cover to the column.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

*Here's a how to video for replacing ignition cylinder...*


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks, Another sticky!


----------

